# Fishing the Ohio in high water



## Bryon1 (Dec 29, 2013)

I was wondering where to fish in this high water. I went to the greenup dam but the water is extremely high.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Try Shawnee marina or the marina above the dam. Welcome,,,,,,


----------



## Bryon1 (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks Dave!


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

You're welcome. I forgot about behind the lockwall at the dam. That's Fishercreek Rick's territory


----------



## Bryon1 (Dec 29, 2013)

Are you talking about by the short wall?


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

I will fish by the short wall when water is above 32ft but I do better at night.if the water is 32ft or less I go on down to the end of the long wall and tightline minnows on the bottom


----------



## Bryon1 (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks for the info rick. I've really been wanting to get out but I couldn't find a spot to get to.


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

I fished there last week got skunked but a guy that I fish there a lot with said this year has sucked last year at this time we were getting 100 a night easy he said this year his best day has been 14 fish.


----------



## Bryon1 (Dec 29, 2013)

It's been slow everywhere. I had one good night under the 2nd street bridge. I was catching them just about every cast. I went back a few times and didn't catch a thing.


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

just be patient they will move in.my best months are jan.-feb.


----------



## Bryon1 (Dec 29, 2013)

I have no other choice. Lol! I love to fish so I'll be out there some where catching them or not. Maybe I'll run into you someday and we can get at them together.


----------



## cali2ohio (Nov 27, 2010)

I live in Milford and was wanting to fish for sauger on Tuesday or Wednesday since I'm off work. Where would a good close by place be?


----------



## Bryon1 (Dec 29, 2013)

Not too familiar about the Milford area that's 2 hrs from here. But right now around here with the water being high I would say the Shawnee marina or the greenup dam.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

I used to fish the 2nd st bridge, loved it,,,


----------



## Bryon1 (Dec 29, 2013)

I don't do too bad down there Dave but the water level has to be just right. It's one of my favorite spots. The twin bridges isn't that bad either. Caught some nice sauger there this year.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

I've went to the twins a few times before daylight and heard fish bustin all over the place thinking it was white bass or hybrids, cast a launcher float with a zoom fluke and Bam, Saugers!!! Love fishing there in Nov- Dec. Nice stringer there


----------



## Bryon1 (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks Dave. It seems like timing is everything. I caught those at night and the same thing was going on! Busting every where 6-8 feet in front of me. Had a nice run for an hour or so and then they just quit.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm certainly no expert, but I had a buddy who fished the Allegheny above Pittsburgh below the first lock and dam. Seems there was a gravel bar below the lock and dam that, if the water level was right, you could get out on and fish. If the sauger were in, or moved in, catching them was no problem. 100 fish nights were a piece of cake! However, if you had been catching fish, and then made 3 consecutive casts without a bite, you might as well reel in and go home. Either the fish were there, or they weren't. 

But, this was not high water. In high water you couldn't fish that bar without putting your life at risk.


----------

